# Mbt divers



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Got to give a big thumbs up to the guys at MBT. I did some training with them this past weekend and the experience was A+. Cant remember everyone's name but I dealt with Steve and Cathy as my instructors. I would highly recommend them to anybody just starting out or trying to advance. Again thanks to all at the shop.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What was your training? Open water certification?


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cathy was the instructor when I did my training 4 years ago. She did a really good job.


----------

